# Found budgie outside



## Marie1428 (4 mo ago)

Hi.Two days ago my mom mentioned she saw a lady walking and trying to catch a bird that looked like a parakeet (budgie) in the front yard. When my mom went out to look for it she couldn’t find it. The following day as I was returning home she said it was in the front yard hopping around again. It was pouring rain in the morning and cold. It was still raining when I saw the bird. We were able to capture it since it was unable to fly. About 5 minutes later we found a cage to put in in. I placed the bird in different room since I own another bird. My dad went to buy food for the bird. He returned about 40 minutes later and we offered the bird food and water. He was not interested in the food or water. About an hour or two later the bird started to seizure for several minutes and passed away. I’m not sure if someone abandoned this bird outside or it escaped. I know it was not wild and couldn’t fly so I did not want to leave it to get eaten by a cat, wild animal or starve. My plan was to find the owner. I tried my best to help but unfortunately it did not work out. Do you think the bird died from stress or hypoglycemia? Any other ideas? Should I have done something differently? I feel so bad. He also had a leg band. I tried tracking it online but no luck. Any chance I can tell his age by the band? His band number is A306909


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Honestly, it could have been any number of things that lead to the animals death; and without a necropsy you aren't going to find out. It sounds like you did the best that you could, but it just wasn't going to be enough for the little one .

You may want to find some of the local social media groups for your area where people post about missing birds. You can post the band number and say that you found the bird, but that people can then reach out to you for details. If anyone does, they can describe what the bird looks like for you to verify identity and then you can break the bad news to them. They won't be happy, but at least they will know.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hypoglycemia is low blood sugar.
I believe you meant to type hypothermia. 

As indicated, there is no way to know what happened to cause the little budgie to pass.
may have been outdoors for several days. 

You did the best you could to help it, thank you for that.

Contacting shelters, veterinarians and neighborhood groups to provide the budgie’s band number is your best option if you want to ensure anyone searching for the budgie knows it was found but didn’t survive. 

Thank you for your efforts. 💜💜

I’m closing the thread now.
FaeryBee 
Talk Budgies Administrator *


----------

